# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update | New Security Patch (IMEI repair/Direct unlock etc..) - 06/04/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 13.**44.1701
06/04/2017*    *Samsung module update*   *Added New Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Repair IMEI and Read/Write Cert Method:*  *Galaxy J7 (2016):* SM-J710F, SM-J710FN, SM-J710MN, SM-J710GN, SM-J710K, SM-J7108*Galaxy S7*: SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8*Galaxy S7 EDGE:* SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8*Galaxy A3 (2016):* SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310Y, SM-A310N0*Galaxy A5 (2016):* SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510Y, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A5108*Galaxy A7 (2016):* SM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710Y, SM-A710K, SM-7510L, SM-7510S, SM-A7108*Galaxy J7 Prime:* SM-G610F, SM-G610M, SM-G610Y*Galaxy Xcover 3:* SM-G389F*Galaxy S5 Neo:* SM-G903M, SM-G903W*Galaxy J2:* SM-J200G, SM-J200F, SM-J200M, SM-J200Y, SM-J200GU, SM-J200BT*Galaxy Express 3:* SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120F, SM-J120FN, SM-J120ZN, SM-J120G, SM-J120M, SM-J120W*Galaxy J3:* SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320W8*Galaxy Sol (Cricket):* SM-J321AZ*Galaxy Tab E 8.0:* SM-T377A, SM-T377W*Galaxy Tab A (2016):* SM-T585C, SM-T585N0, SM-P585M, SM-P585N0 _Support Phones Where Security Patch Up To 2017-01-01 _  __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

